

Depressing: News Sites Are Their Own Biggest Advertisers - lunatech
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2012/02/13/depressing-news-sites-are-their-own-biggest-advertisers/?partner=yahootix

======
TheHegemon
That's really not all that surprising considering that with digital
publications you can show much more ads and advertisers limit how many views
they're willing to pay for.

The interesting thing to know would be how many views are actually going
towards non-inhouse ads.

Also not that surprising that the highest percentage of real advertisers are
financial ones, as buying ads for those types of services return the best
ratio of CPC/CPM to net profit.

------
chrisdunder
It certainly is a big change compared to years past, but I fail to see how
it's necessarily depressing (or even "bad").

